
My Round Up Of Privacy Related News – Episode 2 - nickk81
https://exciit.com/privacy-weekly-episode-2/
======
nickk81
Hi HN'ers,

This is my round up of last week's privacy and technology related news.

Hope you enjoy it :)

Nick

